# Warum Schlaufenmontage?



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

Schönen guten Tag an alle Feederexperten!#h

Ich fische an meinem Lieblingssee im Frühjahr immer gern auf Friedfisch mit der Feederrute und will jetzt auch bald wieder den ersten Angriff starten!|supergri
Hab ja auch schon einen Trööt dazu aufgemacht...

Doch das hier ist glaub ich eher so ne allgemeine Frage:

*Was bringt die Schlaufenmontage wirklich???*

Ich angel, seit Beginn meiner Feederkarriere vor 6 Jahren, eigentlich immer mit Feederboom (gerade Version mit mittig sitzendem Wirbel).
Dies schon recht erfolgreich!
Allerdings verkloppe ich auch jede Menge Bisse...#q:c

Jetzt hab ich ja schon oft die Aussage gehört: "Nimm mal die Schlaufenmontage, die is viiiiiiel feiner, der Fisch spürt den Korb nicht und der Anhieb kommt auch besser durch.

Gesagt, getan!!! Erster Versuch Schlaufenmontage sollte beim letzten Feedern sein.#6
Am Tag vorher ein paar Schlaufenmontagen nach Vorlage geknüpft und sahen auch echt gut aus...
Doch dann, am Angeltag der große Frust, weil ich kaum einmal meine Montage vertüddelungsfrei auf dem Futterplatz zum Liegen bekommen habe!#c|kopfkrat#d
Also wieder umgebaut und schon kam die erste Schleie zu einem kurzen Landbesuch...

Könnt ihr bitte mal euer Statement abgeben, wo ich mich da dabbisch angestellt habe, oder was ich beim Knüpfen falsch gemacht habe???
Vor allem, bringt die Schlaufe wirklich so viele Vorteile mit sich, und muß beim Werfen ne spezielle Technik angewendet werden?

Fragen über Fragen...|bla:|supergri

Greez Dirk


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Ich fische auch nur mit Feederboom und ich habe keine Probleme gehabt.
Nix vertüddelt und den  Fisch sauber gehakt, kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## interloper (27. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Der Fisch spürt beim Feederboom genausowenig wie bei der Schlaufenmontage!!!!!! JEDER DER WAS ANDERES BEHAUPTET SOLLTE MAL EIN WENIG NACHDENKEN!!!!

Selbstverständlich hat ein Wirbel mit eingesetzter Perle weniger Reibung als die laaaange röhre des Boom's aber dieser Aspekt ist verschwindent gering.

Wenn man von einer Schlaufenmontage umsteigt auf Boom hat mal auch nur Tüddl. Ist eben gewöhnungssache.

Übrigens ist die Bisserkennung beim Boom feiner da 3cm zug am Haken auch 3cm an der Spitze sind.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Wieso vertüddelt sich dier Montagew genauso viel wei ebi einer Schlaufenmontage?
Ich habe die Erfahrungen gemacht das ich mit der Boom Montage viel Tüddelfreier fischen kann.


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> *Was bringt die Schlaufenmontage wirklich???*


Der Fisch hakt sich quasi selbst.


----------



## bennie (27. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Also habe ich beim leichten Angeln mit dem Korb keine Vorteile bei der Schlaufenmontage?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (27. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

der fisch spürt solange nichts, wie das vorfach noch nicht gespannt wird. genausolange siehste auch logischerweise kein biss. ab dann läuft der fisch im stillwasser gegen die spitze (schnurbogen mal weggedacht). im strom gibts keine feine montage, aber das hatten wir ja schon oftmals 


mach doch mal nen test und fische eine mit komplett fester montage. mal sehen womit du besser abschneidest (oder frag gleich die boilieangler  )


----------



## Scholli79 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Ich fische im Stillwasser eine Seitenarm Montage, dabei hängt der Korb fest  am Seitenarm. wenn man die Spitze leicht gegen das Gewicht des Korbes spannt gibt es auch eine sehr feine Bissanzeige  #6 Das ist warscheinlich eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Hm, wenn ich mim Feederboom angel, dann hab ich doch auch ne Seitenarmmontage, oder?
Sitzt ja nicht direkt auf der Hauptschnur...
Und wenn ich die Montage auswerfe, dann überwerf ich den Futterplatz meist um ein paar Meter. 
Ist der Korb dann gelandet, kurbel ich das Ganze ein, bis ich denke, dass mein Köder im heißen Gebiet liegt.
Zum einen leert sich so das Körbchen komplett aus, zum anderen ist meine Schnur relativ gespannt. So bekomm ich die Bisse gut mit, allerdings hab ich so auch die schon im Anfangspost beschriebenen Fehlbisse...
Die ersten Male, wo ich zum feedern gegangen bin, hab ich immer noch nen Schnurstopper hinter das Körbchen gemacht.
Weil, hab gedacht, dass der Fisch sich so schön selbst hakt...
Klappt auch manchmal, ist aber weniger sensibel!
Seit ich mal den Stopper weggelassen hab, (war eigentlich ein Versehen) angel ich nur noch ohne!
Wesentlich höhere Bissausbeute...

Meine Montage ist eigentlich super einfach und fabriziert nur in den seltensten Fällen Getüddel...

Wenn ich anfange zu fischen nehm ich ein langes Vorfach (ca. 1m), dann ein kleiner Wirbel, danach eine Kunststoffperle und noch ne Gummiperle, anschließend kommt dann nur noch mein weltberühmtes Feederboom auf die Hauptschnur. Hier kann ich wunderbar meine Körbe tauschen. Das ist Anfangs sehr wichtig, weil ich die ersten fünf Würfe ohne Vorfach mache, mit einem großen Korb, zum anfüttern. Erst wenn der Futterplatz angelegt ist, kommt ein kleiner Korb drauf und ich mach die Montage durch einen beköderten Haken scharf!

Merke ich irgendwann, dass die Bisse ziemlich spitz kommen, dann tausche ich das lange Vorfach gegen ein Kürzeres aus.
Und schon klappts wieder mit Brasse, Schleie und Co...


Greez Dirk


----------



## Leif (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hm, wenn ich mim Feederboom angel, dann hab ich doch auch ne Seitenarmmontage, oder?
> Sitzt ja nicht direkt auf der Hauptschnur...
> Und wenn ich die Montage auswerfe, dann überwerf ich den Futterplatz meist um ein paar Meter.
> Ist der Korb dann gelandet, kurbel ich das Ganze ein, bis ich denke, dass mein Köder im heißen Gebiet liegt.
> ...



Hallo,

auf was für Entfernungen angels du denn?
Vielleicht liegt es nicht an der Montage sondern daran, das die Mono (gehe ich von aus) zuviel wegpuffert und der Anschlag so nicht durchkommt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Moin, 

meist fisch ich an besagtem See in Entfernungen zwischen 50 und 70 Metern...
Als Hauptschnur benutz ich aber eine geflochtene Schnur, vor die ich so etwa 10-20 Meter 0,27 Fluocarbon schalte.
Es kommt halt vor, dass ich von fünf Bissen nur drei Fische haken kann...
Das will ich ganz gern noch bissl optimieren!!!:q


----------



## ae71 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

hallo, also wenn ich beim feedern von 5 bissen 3 verwandeln tue, dann bin ich schon froh! da bei uns die vielen fehlbisse meisten sehr kleine rotaugen sind die nur an der made rumlutschen und den haken nicht reinbekommen!also ich wäre froh mit dieser ausbeute! eine frage ist wie schnell schlägst du an? beim kleinsten zupfer oder erst wenns richtig zuckt?
grüsse
toni


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Hey ae71,

dann ist mein Ergebnis ja gar net so schlecht!!!:q

Wenn bei uns Rotaugen beißen, sind die eigentlich relativ groß (gute Köderfischgröße) , aber deshalb muss ich auch bissl weiter rauswerfen. Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich der Kindergarten an diesem See eher Richtung Ufer orientiert...

Mit dem Anhieb ist das so ne Gefühlssache!
Mal schlag ich erst an, wenn ein deutlicher Ausschlag zu sehen ist, mal muss ich schon beim kleinsten Zupfer reagieren!
Im Frühjahr sind die Fische aber meist ziemlich gierig und deshalb oft heftigste Bisse!!!
Das ist ja auch mit der Grund, wieso ich das Feedern so liebe!

Greez


----------



## Leif (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hey ae71,
> 
> dann ist mein Ergebnis ja gar net so schlecht!!!:q
> 
> ...



Hallo,

es kann auch daran liegen wie die rute auf gestellt ist.
Ist sie aufrecht aufgestellt passieren die Fehlbisse öfters.Hälst du es ziemlich flach ist die Ausbeute höher.


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Hm, da ich ja nicht am Fluß angel, wo Strömungsdruck herrscht, hab ich die Spitze eigentlich waagerecht und zusätzlich noch leicht Richtung Wasseroberfläche geneigt...
Hab aber auch schon Angler gesehen, die dort mit leicht himmelwärts gerichteter Spitze gute Erfolge hatten.
Alles eine Ansichtssache!?!#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Interessantes Thema, weil ich mich auch immer schon gefragt habe, warum die Schlaufenmontage besser sein soll als ein in einen Wirbel/"Boom" eingehängtes Futterkörbchen.

Mal sehen was da noch so an Meinungen kommt, bis jetzt scheints aber ja so auszusehen, als ob man sich das Schlaufenknüpfen sparen könnte, oder???


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema, weil ich mich auch immer schon gefragt habe, warum die Schlaufenmontage besser sein soll als ein in einen Wirbel/"Boom" eingehängtes Futterkörbchen.
> 
> Mal sehen was da noch so an Meinungen kommt, bis jetzt scheints aber ja so auszusehen, als ob man sich das Schlaufenknüpfen sparen könnte, oder???



Ganz genauso scheint's mir auch!
Ich mit meinen Grobmotoriker Fingern (sogenannten Westerwälder Holzhacker Tatzen) hab eh meine Mühe mit der elenden Knoterei!!!|uhoh:

Greez Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



> Ich mit meinen Grobmotoriker Fingern (sogenannten Westerwälder Holzhacker Tatzen) hab eh meine Mühe mit der elenden Knoterei!!!


Trifft auch ziemlich genau mein Problem ))


----------



## pike1984 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Wenn die Bisse eh ziemlich deutlich ausfallen, probiers vielleicht mal mit kürzeren Vorfächern. So zwischen 70cm und 40cm. Könnte was bringen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Wenn die Bisse eh ziemlich deutlich ausfallen, probiers vielleicht mal mit kürzeren Vorfächern. So zwischen 70cm und 40cm. Könnte was bringen.



Yo, mach ich doch!
Die langen Vorfächer nehm ich eigentlich nur am Anfang, bis die Fische am Platz sind...

Greez


----------



## pike1984 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Oh sorry, dann hab ich wohl nicht genau genug gelesen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Kein Thema, Mann!
War ja nur gut gemeint!!!:q#6

Greez


----------



## plattform7 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



interloper schrieb:


> Der Fisch spürt beim Feederboom genausowenig wie bei der Schlaufenmontage!!!!!! JEDER DER WAS ANDERES BEHAUPTET SOLLTE MAL EIN WENIG NACHDENKEN!!!!


Glaube mir, ein Haufen Menschen hat sich schon recht tiefgehende Gedanken darüber gemacht. Vielleicht denkst Du nicht weit genug 



interloper schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Bisserkennung beim Boom feiner da 3cm zug am Haken auch 3cm an der Spitze sind.


Hier muss ich erneut protestieren, denn das stimmt so nicht 

Warum soll das bei der Schlaufenmontage anders sein? Genau das ist eines der Vorteile diese Montage. Der Biss wird direkt auf die Feederspitze übertragen *OHNE *dass der Fisch das Feederkörbchen spührt. Das liegt in der Natur der Schlaufe begründet, dass eine Seite eben etwas Länger ist und das Körbchen in dem entstandenen "Bauch" liegt. Der Haken ist also "direkt" mit der Spitze "verbunden" - das Körbchen übt bis zu einem gewissen Freiheitsgrad jedoch keine Kraft auf den Schnurabzug in beliebige Richtung aus.

*Nehmen wir mal folgendes Szenario an*:
Beim Biss zieht der Fisch liniengrade an der Schnur in die, dem Angler entgegengesetzte Richtung. Hier ist das im Prinzip egal, welche Montage man verwendet, solange es sich natürlich um eine Laufmontage handelt, bei der das Körbchen nicht fest mit der Hauptschnur verbunden ist.

*Anders ist das im folgenden Szenario*:
Der Fisch schwimmt mit dem Köder im Mund nicht liniengrade vom Angler weg, sondern in eine beliebige Richtung (nach oben oder zur Seite). Die Schlaufenmontage ist hier durch ihre "Bauart" bedingt um einiges sensibler. Das Körbchen bleibt auf dem Grund liegen, man bekommt jedoch eine direkte Rückmeldung der Feederspitze und das also ohne, dass der Fisch irgendwas merkt, weil er nur gegen die Spitze arbeiten muss. Bei einem Feederboom kommt es hier oft vor, dass der Fisch gegen das Körbchen arbeiten muss (bedingt durch großen Winkel oder die höhere Reibung) - hat er den Köder nicht richtig genommen, spuckt er ihn aufgrund grösseres Widerstandes wieder aus. Die Fehlbissquotte ist also hier ein wenig höher.

Beide Arten haben also ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Außerdem kommt es auf die Beißlaune und Beißart der Fische an. Kommen die Bisse sehr vorsichtig, hat die Schlaufenmontage meiner Erfahrung nach wesentlich höhere Bissausbeute.
Man muss sich sicherlich auch an die Montage gewöhnen. Eine Schlaufe ist überhaupt nicht kompliziert und ich traue jedem Angler zu, dass er eine große Schlaufe in die Schnur binden kann. Ein wenig komplizierter wird es, wenn man versucht, die Montage zu verfeinern. 

Ich habe beide Arten gefischt, bin aber irgendwie bei der Schlaufenmontage hängen geblieben, weil ich einfach für mich wenige Fehlbisse und somit also auch bessere Bissausbeute hatte. Habe absolut keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Vertüddelungen - wenn ich mir das sogar richtig überlege, hatte ich mit einem Boom mehr Tüddel.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Für das schwere Feeder bevorzuge ich die Schlaufe (bzw. das Browning Feeder Rig), zum leichten Feedern und bei Selbsthakmontagen (Feedern im Dunkeln, oder wenn die Ruten weiter auseinander stehen) nehme ich das Boom:

Zum Boom: meiner Meinung nach schlechter geeignet je groesser und schwerer die Koerbe werden: Wenn man einen Boom mit einem 150g-Korb wirft (Korb haengt am Boom, nicht an der Hauptschnur), dann fliegt der Korb voraus und zieht den Rest der Montage hinter sich her. Dabei kann es passieren, das das Vorfach den Korb im Flug erwischt und sich darum verwickelt, weil es ein wenig pendelt. Das haengt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab: Vorfachlaenge, Länge und Form des Booms, Drall auf der Schnur, unsaubere Wurftechnik etc. 

Für schwere Koerbe sind einige Booms ungeeignet, insb. wenn der Wirbel zur Befestigung des Korbes an einer Perle haengt, die quasi nur auf das Roehrchen aufgeschoben wird. Das sind diese billigen schwarzen Dinger. Wenn da mit einem richtig schweren Korb mal durchzieht, dann  kann es passieren, das diese Perle auf dem Roehrchen nach vorne rutscht. Dann faengt sie in der Regel das Vorfach ein und man hat die Vertuedelung. 

Zugegeben: man kann mit dem Boom und schweren Koerben eine sehr gute Selbsthakmontage basteln, wenn man einen Stopperknoten und eine Stopperperle auf die Hauptschnur zieht. Wenn der Fisch abzieht, hakt er sich an dem ploetzlichen Widerstand durch den Anschlag des Booms am Stopperknoten besser, als wenn er gegen die langsam ansteigende Widerstands-Kraft der Rute anzieht.

Zur Schlaufenmontage: meiner Meinung nach ist sie grundsätzlich besser für schwere Koerbe und kraeftigere und daher evtl. auch unsaubere Würfe geeignet, da der Korb am Ende der Montage haengt und  beim Wurf sauber vorausfliegen kann. Die Vertuedelungsgefahr haengt meiner Erfahrung insb. davon ab, wie und wo man die Schlaufe zum Einschlaufen des Vorfaches knotet.

Gruss,
R-F


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Na endlich mal zwei klare Befürworter der Schlaufe!!!:q#6

Würd euch gern mal über die Schulter gucken, wenn ihr Fischen geht!
Wär das vielleicht mal irgendwann möglich?

Greez Dirk


----------



## plattform7 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Na endlich mal zwei klare Befürworter der Schlaufe!!!:q#6
> 
> Würd euch gern mal über die Schulter gucken, wenn ihr Fischen geht!
> Wär das vielleicht mal irgendwann möglich?



Komm morgen nach Dülmen und eröffne mit mir die Feedersaison :q... Werde morgen zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr losziehen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Komm morgen nach Dülmen und eröffne mit mir die Feedersaison :q... Werde morgen zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr losziehen...



Du hast gut!!!
Wenn ich frei kriegen könnte, wär ich sofort mit dabei:q!
Doch leider wird's bei mir nix vor dem 07.ten April mit Feedersaison eröffnen...#d:c#d
Aber zu einem späteren Termin komm ich gern mal mit!!!|rolleyes

Greez


----------



## Franky (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Ich bin auch ein Verfechter der Schlaufenmontage...  Warum? Siehe da:
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/schlaufenmontage/schlaufenmontage.htm


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein Verfechter der Schlaufenmontage...  Warum? Siehe da:
> http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/schlaufenmontage/schlaufenmontage.htm




Moin Franky,

ich hab das auch schon im Mag nachgelesen, kann aber die Begründung mit dem Getüddel absolut nicht nachvollziehen!!!
Klar, manchmal (aber eher selten) haste mim Haken den Korb.
Aber das merkste recht schnell, weil die Bisse ausbleiben...
Dann kurbel ich halt schnell ein und werf neu raus!

Die beiden Meinungen von Plattform 7 und Raubfischfan find ich da schon wesentlich treffender!
Boardy Mainz-Gonsenheim fischt glaub ich auch mit der Schlaufe...
Am 07.04 werd ich ja dann, sollte er mitkommen, ein Vergleichsfischen machen können!

Natürlich werde ich einen ausführlichen Bericht zu diesem kleinen Boardytreffen schreiben!!!:q:q:q

Greez


----------



## petrikasus (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Ich persönlich vote auch klar für die Schlaufenmontage:

Sie ist immer verfügbar, Material ist nur die Perle mit Karabiner dran. D.h. Materialpreis minimal.
Ich Feeder am Rhein mit hohen Gewichten (130g Korb + Füllung) und starker Strömung. Ich habe zwei gleiche Ruten, gleiche Schnur, gleiches Futter genommen. An einer einen Boom, die andere die Schlaufe. Habe die Plätze immer bei jedem Auswurf versetzt angeworfen (mal Schlaufe am Endplatz, nächste Korbfüllung Boom am Endplatz). Ergebnis war 18:13 für die Schlaufe. Das war/ist dort an der Stelle auch reproduzierbar. Es heißt nicht, dass es immer und überall gilt. Dort war es aber das Ergebnis.

Zu den Vertüddelungen vom Vorfach: Ich nehme für die Schlaufe ein recht steife Schnur, binde die kleine Schlaufe, in die das Vorfach eingeschlauft wird mit drei hintereinanderliegenden (Abstand dazwischen 1,5-2cm)gegenläufigen Achtknoten aus. Dadurch steht die kleine Schlaufe recht weit von der Montage ab und die Gefahr des Einhängens in den Korb beim Wurf wird minimiert.


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Hey Petrikasus,

wie sieht es mit deiner Montage am See aus?
Ist die da auch so überlegen?
Für den Fluß leuchtet mir das Ganze schon ein, weil ja echt große Gewichte auf Distanz gebracht werden müssen...

Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Foto von so ner von dir geknüpften Schlaufe hier reinstellen?
Mit Anleitung: Schlaufe knoten, für Dummies!!! 
Das wär super nett!|rolleyes

Greez


----------



## interloper (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Hallo plattform7,

(früher war die Erde auch eine Scheibe)

Hier meine meinung zu dem Thema:



> *Nehmen wir mal folgendes Szenario an*:
> Beim Biss zieht der Fisch liniengrade an der Schnur in die, dem Angler entgegengesetzte Richtung. Hier ist das im Prinzip egal, welche Montage man verwendet, solange es sich natürlich um eine Laufmontage handelt, bei der das Körbchen nicht fest mit der Hauptschnur verbunden ist.


Soweit richtig:m



> *Anders ist das im folgenden Szenario*:
> Der Fisch schwimmt mit dem Köder im Mund nicht liniengrade vom Angler weg, sondern in eine beliebige Richtung (nach oben oder zur Seite).




Hier muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen.
Da der Fisch nicht linear zur Hauptschnur zieht, entsteht an dem knoten zur Schlaufe ein Winkel. Wenn er jetzt bsp. genau in einem 90° Winkel zieht verteilt sich die Kraft gleichmäßig auf beide Richtungen. Die eine Seite gleitet durch den Wirbel die andere Seite zieht an der Hauptschnur.

Die Reibung ist hierbei ein verschwindent geringer Aspekt.
Der Fisch muss hierbei auch gegen den Korb ziehen und die Kraft die er Dafür benotigt wird nicht durch den Korb bestimmt sondern die Härte der Spitze.

Durch den Winkel an dem Knoten hat man eine gewisse "übersetzung". Das bedeutet: Je näher der Winkel in dem er zieht an die 90° rangeht desto größer ist die Übersetzung.

Übersetzung bedeutet in dem fall das der Fisch bsp. 6cm ziehen muss damit sich die Spitze 3cm bewegt.

Das die Zugkräft bei gleicher Spitze und gleichem "Spitzenweg" also den Weg den die Spitze zurücklegt immer annährend gleich ist könnte man mit einer Federwage beweisen.

Dies stimmt selbstverstänglich alles nur sollte ich Recht haben.

[Proll]Ich weise hierbei auf meine 1 in allen Naturwissenschaften hin[/Proll]|znaika:#4

Tut mir echt leid sollte das alles ein wenig hochnäsig klingen.

ps: Den vorteil der Schlaufe mit dem günstigerem Material und den schlechten Boom's kann ich aber bestätigen.
Das problem mit den Boom's habe ich nicht mehr da ich nur noch verschweiste kaufe.


Gruß Marcel


----------



## plattform7 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Hallo, Marcel!

Ich kann mir jetzt irgendwie nichts drunter vorstellen, was du mit "Übersetzung" meinst. Warum verteilt sich deiner Meinung nach da was und die 6 gezogenen cm sich nur in 3 resultieren? #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

@ Dirk&Liz

Du haste ne PN.


Allgemein muss ich Platform  Co. Recht geben.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



petrikasus schrieb:


> Zu den Vertüddelungen vom Vorfach: Ich nehme für die Schlaufe ein recht steife Schnur, binde die kleine Schlaufe, in die das Vorfach eingeschlauft wird mit drei hintereinanderliegenden (Abstand dazwischen 1,5-2cm)gegenläufigen Achtknoten aus. Dadurch steht die kleine Schlaufe recht weit von der Montage ab und die Gefahr des Einhängens in den Korb beim Wurf wird minimiert.




#6 #6 #6 #6 #6  mache ich ähnlich, und es gibt zum schweren feedern an Rhein und Neckar nichts besseres


----------



## interloper (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Ganz ehrlich kann ich es schlecht erklären weil ich noch berichte schreiben muss jetzt auch ehrlich keine lust habe.#t

Mach dir mal die Mühe und bau alles vor dir auf also mit Korb und Rute und dann spiel mal den Fisch und beobachte die Spitze.

Wenn es dann noch nicht deutlich ist schreibe ich im laufe des abends etwas dazu.

Sonnige Grüße Marcel


----------



## plattform7 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



interloper schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich kann ich es schlecht erklären weil ich noch berichte schreiben muss jetzt auch ehrlich keine lust habe.#t
> 
> Mach dir mal die Mühe und bau alles vor dir auf also mit Korb und Rute und dann spiel mal den Fisch und beobachte die Spitze.
> 
> Wenn es dann noch nicht deutlich ist schreibe ich im laufe des abends etwas dazu.



|kopfkrat:q:q:q

Nee, ganz ehrlich, da brauche ich nichts ausprobieren, schon oft genug gemacht... Eine "Übersetzung" konnte dort nur dann stattfinden, wenn das Material ein sehr dehnbarer Gummi wäre. Bei einer starren Schnur (die Dehnung von Monofilen vernachlässige ich hier einfach mal auf die 40-50 cm gesehen) kann es rein physisch keine "Übersetzung" geben... Wenn ich 6 cm an der Schnur ziehe, dann bewegt sich auch die ganze Schlaufe um 6 cm.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Boardy Mainz-Gonsenheim fischt glaub ich auch mit der Schlaufe...
> Am 07.04 werd ich ja dann, sollte er mitkommen, ein Vergleichsfischen machen können!



nee ich bin doch der mit der selbsthakmethode|supergri. weiss aber ja selber das torsten die schlaufe auf unserer seite mal vorgestellt hat. hat er ja auch früher oft gefischt. der grösste vorteil das browning rig oder ähnliches zu benutzen liegt im schutz der hauptschnur vor muscheln und steinen.

jetzt muss ein im see fischender kollege natürlich darauf nicht so achten, da sein korb ja nicht dauernd durch die gegend hüpft. dennoch würde ich genau so dort fischen. kennt ihr die videos von corda was die karpfen alles so mit dem köder anstellen bis einer hängen bleibt. es ist denke ich unrealistisch zu glauben man bekommt durch die feeder alles mit was mit dem köder geschieht. mich interessiert es auch nicht besonders wenn der fisch den köder wieder ausspuckt und ich nichts sehe. er oder ein kollege von ihm wird ihn wieder nehmen und dann hängen bleiben. kann halt paar minuten dauern 

@interloper: mir gefällt deine denkweise bezüglich der kräfte und wege. kann dir da auch grösstenteils folgen, doch eins muss man berücksichtigen: theorien sind alles laborbedingungen. der fisch muss gerade bei entfernungen ü50m die im wasser durchhängende schnur bewegen. denke da wird dir oft genug der korb weggezogen und das als biss wahrgenommen.

aber eins können wir doch festhalten. wir kommen hier nicht alle auf einen nenner. wer fängt bzw. viele seiner bisse verwandelt hat recht. kann bei jedem anders sein. zu verschieden sind auch unsere gewässer, zielfische usw. habe selber auch viel getestet bis ich zu meiner heutigen montage gekommen und seit dem zufrieden bin. die arbeit nimmt einem auch im web keiner ab.


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> nee ich bin doch der mit der selbsthakmethode|supergri. weiss aber ja selber das torsten die schlaufe auf unserer seite mal vorgestellt hat. hat er ja auch früher oft gefischt. der grösste vorteil das browning rig oder ähnliches zu benutzen liegt im schutz der hauptschnur vor muscheln und steinen.
> 
> jetzt muss ein im see fischender kollege natürlich darauf nicht so achten, da sein korb ja nicht dauernd durch die gegend hüpft. dennoch würde ich genau so dort fischen. kennt ihr die videos von corda was die karpfen alles so mit dem köder anstellen bis einer hängen bleibt. es ist denke ich unrealistisch zu glauben man bekommt durch die feeder alles mit was mit dem köder geschieht. mich interessiert es auch nicht besonders wenn der fisch den köder wieder ausspuckt und ich nichts sehe. er oder ein kollege von ihm wird ihn wieder nehmen und dann hängen bleiben. kann halt paar minuten dauern
> 
> ...


 
|good:  Genau so isses!!!

Trotzdem werd ich die Schlaufe auch noch mal antesten...
Hab da jetzt einen guten Vorschlag geschickt bekommen!#6 |rolleyes 
So langsam könnt mal der 7te April sein...|supergri |laola: 

Greez


----------



## interloper (28. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Nabend bin wieder da.
 Plattform ich habe jetzt das richtige Wort für den Kram mit der Übersetzung gefunden.
 Kräfte in einem Winkel hies das noch in der Schule.

 Werde mir die nächsten tage mal die Arbeit machen und bilder davon machen, so mit cm maß daneben und so.

 @MainzGonsenheim|good:


----------



## petrikasus (29. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

@Dirk: Doku mache ich die Tage, wird ein wenig dauern. Aber bis zum 7. April passt es schon. Im Stillgewässer würde ich genauso fischen, allerdings habe ich nicht die Erfahrungsmenge wie im Strom.


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Hej Petrikasus,

hast du nicht Zeit und Lust mitzugehen?
Wir sind jetzt schon fünf Leutchen aus dem Board...
Jeder fischt mit ner anderen Montage!
Das wird bestimmt ein nettes Vergleichsfischen!!!


Gruß Dirk


----------



## Obi Wan (29. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Also ich werde mit der schlaufenmontage fischen frag mich nicht warum glaube einfach daran die bisse besser und schneller zu verwerten kann dir dann ja mal meine art ne montage zu binden zeigen wegen deiner hände also ich bin dachdecker von beruf und glaube das ist echte grobmotorik oder??????
Gruss Dirk


----------



## plattform7 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*



Obi Wan schrieb:


> ...ich bin dachdecker von beruf und glaube das ist echte grobmotorik oder??????
> Gruss Dirk



Jup... Die Grobmotorik ist so stark, dass Du noch nicht mal die "."- und ","- Tasten triffst :q


----------



## Tomalion (29. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Es gibt da verschiedene Möglichkeiten, zum einen die Schlaufe(n) länger / mehr zu machen. Oder eine twist Schlaufe einfügen, indem man die Schnur auf dem Stück der Schlaufe verdrallt und dann den Schlaufenknoten setzt. Ich mache eigentlich immer 3 Schlaufen und die reichen dann auch, um tüdderfrei zu fischen.


----------



## Mike85 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

Also ich benutze die "Zwirbelmontage"...

einfach einen Stopper auf die Hauptschnur,dann Wirbel freilaufend montieren,dann Gummiperle und dann eine verzwirbelung der Hauptschnur etwas länger als der Futterkorb selbst.Darin schlaufe ich dann das Vorfach ein....


Vielleicht wäre das ja ne Alternative für Euch...bisher nie Probleme mit gehabt.


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (3. April 2007)

*AW: Warum Schlaufenmontage?*

hi, also ich feeder auch fast ausschließlich im see, mit abgewinkeltem boom, und ziemlich kurzen vorfächern (40-70cm), meine rute stelle ich auch so in etwa 30-40° steil nach oben, hab damit gute erfolge und in der regel auch mehr als 3 Fische von 5 Bissen. Mit dem Anschlag warte ich aber meist bis sich schon richtig was tut, kleines "gezoppel" wart ich meistens ab. Is halt alles eine sache der Übung, der Erfahrung und des Glaubens.


----------

